# My First Driving Show!



## ImagineThat (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I typically do a good bit of lurking and not much posting, but thought I would post a few pics of my very first driving show! I just started driving in December and have been taking lessons with Janelle Marshall here in Aiken. My main focus and goal is the CDE stuff but we had the Aiken Driving Club Pleasure show at Katydid this weekend so we decided I would give the Progressive Cones & Fault and Out cones classes a try! I had a blast!! My little guy is in training to drive so I drove a mini that I have been driving in lessons. He is a wonderfully, awesome 37ish" guy named Justin.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations on getting through your first show! You looked terrific and so did the little guy you were driving. I hope you get out to some once your fella is ready for it.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 29, 2012)

Going to the first show is the biggest step... Congrats!

Your little guy and you look great together!

I look forward to more stories and pictures on your next adventures...


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats!

Loved your photos, you not only look great, but look like you are having a fabulous time doing it. Woooohoooo!

Good luck in bringing your guy along, look forward to seeing some pics of him too


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those pictures are great but where's the results, the details, and the plan for when you're doing it again?






Come on, are you hooked?!

Leia


----------



## Sandee (Apr 30, 2012)

Hobbyhorse took the words right out of my mouth. You look like you're really enjoying yourself.....can we say "Hooked!" . Just keep up the good work and enjoy.


----------



## Grace67 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like so much fun! Congrats and hope you enjoy many more shows!


----------



## Flying minis (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats! Now you'll have the "bug" for life ! : )


----------



## ImagineThat (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you guys! I am def hooked!! My avatar photo is of me doing a Hazard Clinic at Katydid a month or so ago with another mini named Cole, I loved every minute of that as well!!



hobbyhorse23 said:


> Those pictures are great but where's the results, the details, and the plan for when you're doing it again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia



you are too funny! We won both our classes but there were only 3 entries in the VSE division so I didn't really want to brag on the blue ribbons LOL I was just absolutely thrilled that I (A): managed to remember my courses and (B) that I didn't have 1 ball down in my rounds. Not sure what the plan is for the next one. My goal for right now is the Monster Mini in January, maybe a few HDT's in the fall/winter, but not real sure yet. I am so very blessed to live where I do, the knowledge here is just amazing! So many talented drivers!! And everyone is so very encouraging!!

OH Here's a funny one about my Progressive Cones Class. My original understanding was you drove it (6 cones altogether), if you drove it clear, they tightened the cones up and you drove again. Well after I drove it the first time, they called me over and told me the timer had messed up and asked if I minded going again, I said no prob, I was just using it for experience anyway, I wasn't that that worried about placing. (just as an aside, I was clear both rounds ;



) So now I have driven these cones twice, I come out of the ring, get back to the trailer and me and few other girls are talking and one says "that last cone was TIGHT!" Then it dawned on me... the whole progressive thing... they didn't tighten them up after each round (obviously lol) EACH cone set was tighter, all the way down to the last set being only 5cm clearance... I said, "how bad is it I drove that twice and never even noticed!"





I really did enjoy myself, and absolutely can't wait till the next one!

My little guy is doing great with his training! He started with my trainer last week and is ground driving everywhere and she started dragging some cans behind her yesterday so he could hear the noise and get used to it. I have been working with him at home on ground driving to get him started, but I have no clue how to do the rest so off to school he went!



She is very happy with how he is doing! Says he's a great mover and VERY brave, she hasn't found anything yet that bothers him. If he continues to do well, the next step will be the tire drag! I am so very proud of him! I will keep everyone posted on how he is doing and hopefully get some pics posted soon! He is a little guy, 32" at the withers on a good day LOL I have been worried that he might be too small, but everyone says I need to give him a chance. If at any point we don't think he will be capable of handling it, we will stop. He has a home with me for life no matter if he drives or not, so its not a big deal



My goal is ultimately to get something bigger in the next few years. I have always loved the B size minis, but Billie (my little guy) has had my heart since the moment he was born so there has never been a question of him not sticking around


----------



## Mr.T (May 2, 2012)

I drive a 30.5" mini and he absolutely loves it! I am rather short (5'3ish) so my weight has never been an issue for him, but a 32" mini should be fine for you to drive!!


----------



## susanne (May 2, 2012)

There should be extra bonus points for bringing along the horse you already have and love, despite their shortcomings. Congratulations on a job very well done, and we all look forward to hearing about your future adventures!


----------



## ImagineThat (May 2, 2012)

susanne said:


> There should be extra bonus points for bringing along the horse you already have and love, despite their shortcomings. Congratulations on a job very well done, and we all look forward to hearing about your future adventures!


Thanks, Susanne! He is and always will be my little brat



He was suppose to start dragging the tire today, but I haven't heard anything from my trainer as of yet as to how it went. Will keep you posted!


----------



## ImagineThat (May 2, 2012)

Mr.T said:


> I drive a 30.5" mini and he absolutely loves it! I am rather short (5'3ish) so my weight has never been an issue for him, but a 32" mini should be fine for you to drive!!


I myself am in the Short Club as well at 5'1"



so we do have that going for us! I guess what makes me keep 2nd guessing is all the driving minis around here are 34-35" and up so when he stands next to them, he looks TINY!



But he has a BIG heart, so we shall see!


----------



## Jules (May 2, 2012)

ImagineThat said:


> I have always loved the B size minis, but Billie (my little guy) has had my heart since the moment he was born so there has never been a question of him not sticking around


What better home could a mini hope to be in?! That is a beautiful way to talk about Billie.

Sounds like he is really coming along well. Look forward to seeing some pics.

I have gone through 'moments' of worrying about my horses size too, so I get where you are coming from. They really are made for it though and so capable.

I had never even seen a mini driven in real life until recently. I went to a local show a few weekends ago and there was one mini competing against the big (REALLY big) driven horses. I spoke to her driver and her she told me her little mare was 30 inches. The woman herself was quite a large woman and the ground was a little soft from rain so not ideal footing and that little mare had a fabulous time, you could tell she was loving her work.


----------



## ImagineThat (May 2, 2012)

I just got a call from my trainer, he pulled the tire around today and she said he was a little Super Star!! He never bulked, not even once! He was trotting figure 8's with it like he had done it his whole life! I can not even TELL you how very proud of him I am!! I am such a sap, I was in tears when I got off the phone with her lol This little horse just continues to amaze me!




This is the wee little mite modeling his harness the day it came in, think this was back in Feb.




This is him right after being clipped this year. Can you believe he really is a bay, with a red tint LOL


----------



## Jules (May 2, 2012)

Oh he is soo sweet! I can see why you love him so much.

Now, here is the thing about photos, it is so hard to guage actual size. To me Billie looks quite a decent size, bigger than my guy even, who is 34 inches.





Billie is every bit the mini horse, perfectly proprtioned, which helps with the appearance of being bigger than he is. My horse is an Aust. Mini Pony so looks short-legged,chunky and well..like an itty bitty pony.

Well done on the tyre dragging


----------

